# advice on rims



## macynphil (Apr 11, 2004)

I would like to get some different rims for my 01 sentra. Looking to spend $200-$300 total. Can I get some decent rims for this price and if so what brand/type? Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not for 200-300 you can't.....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Not a chance

Cheapest I've seen is $400 for a set of ADRs, and that's rediculously cheap


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

haha...good luck dude  Have you considered used rims? check Ebay.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I have ADR rims and i got 4 17s Battle Exe's for bout 500. In the last year they have gone up a lot. Their is an inexpensive wheel called Kazera (not sure how to spell it). Tire rack sells em but I dunno about their quality. What size are you looking for?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I have ADR rims and i got 4 17s Battle Exe's for bout 500. In the last year they have gone up a lot. Their is an inexpensive wheel called Kazera (not sure how to spell it). Tire rack sells em but I dunno about their quality. What size are you looking for?


big rims on a stock sentra is pretty much useless. a newer spec v, maybe, simply because they've got a helluva lot more torque. but a stock sentra doesnt have the torque for big rims. if u go bigger than like 16x6.5 or 16x7, expect to lose about 10 or so hp at the wheels. you want a nice setup, www.powertechimports.com ... im ordering a set of Rotas from them. $500-$600 a set (depending if u want 15x6.5 or 16x7) plus then you need tires. you wont lost much whp this way, and you should notice improved handling and braking.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

03SentraXE said:


> big rims on a stock sentra is pretty much useless. a newer spec v, maybe, simply because they've got a helluva lot more torque. but a stock sentra doesnt have the torque for big rims. if u go bigger than like 16x6.5 or 16x7, expect to lose about 10 or so hp at the wheels. you want a nice setup, www.powertechimports.com ... im ordering a set of Rotas from them. $500-$600 a set (depending if u want 15x6.5 or 16x7) plus then you need tires. you wont lost much whp this way, and you should notice improved handling and braking.



Completely depends on the wheel you get, there are 17's out there that are half the weight of the stock 16's, those will actually make you gain power, not lose it.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Completely depends on the wheel you get, there are 17's out there that are half the weight of the stock 16's, those will actually make you gain power, not lose it.


lol for 3x the $$
which isnt always an option for us lol
i do like the look of lowpro tires, but only if its done right (for eg. dont put 19/20in rims on a sentra. pure rice)
im a small rims advocate ! hell im still running steelies until i can afford tires for my Rotas


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

03SentraXE said:


> big rims on a stock sentra is pretty much useless. a newer spec v, maybe, simply because they've got a helluva lot more torque. but a stock sentra doesnt have the torque for big rims. if u go bigger than like 16x6.5 or 16x7, expect to lose about 10 or so hp at the wheels. you want a nice setup, www.powertechimports.com ... im ordering a set of Rotas from them. $500-$600 a set (depending if u want 15x6.5 or 16x7) plus then you need tires. you wont lost much whp this way, and you should notice improved handling and braking.


I have a 2002 SE-R. I got the wheels because they look great on my car. While my car isn't slow by any means, she is auto so I am not going to be breaking the sound barrier. I got them for the looks, price, and for the tyres I got at a good buy. 

edit: they do seem to be significantly lighter than the stock 16s


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ebay is the place to go if you want to spend 2-300. I doubt you will find wheel and tyre packages for that but their are plenty of good looking new wheels from 15-17 inch size for about 300, as well as wheel and tyre packes for 450-500. If you are looking to spend less, slighty used wheels and tyres are the way to go.

I dont kno about the brand name but here are some good looking wheels, brand new for 320 

Good luck on wheel hunting, it took me 3 months to finally pick a wheel style I like.--Zac


----------



## macynphil (Apr 11, 2004)

That's kind of what I'm looking for, something that will look nice but not break the bank. So 500 bucks should get me some decent rims and tires then. I'll keep an eye out on ebay. Thanks for the info. everybody.


NickZac said:


> I have a 2002 SE-R. I got the wheels because they look great on my car. While my car isn't slow by any means, she is auto so I am not going to be breaking the sound barrier. I got them for the looks, price, and for the tyres I got at a good buy.
> 
> edit: they do seem to be significantly lighter than the stock 16s


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

03SentraXE said:


> lol for 3x the $$


For half the weight, yes, but 75% of aftermarket 17's are ligher than the stock 16's


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

The NISMO Sentra Wheels are finally out!

They are very light weight.. I will weigh them on Monday but I am guessing about 16 lbs at most...

Beautiful and top quality RAY's engineering wheels...

http://www.performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=673


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

so that's $245/wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

A light weight wheel will reduce sprung weight... A heavier wheel requires more power behind it to spin it while a lighter wheel requires less to spin it the same speed...

DYNOing a car with stock heavy wheels will some times make 3-4 horse power less to the wheels then a car with light weight wheels...

Remember that also the weight of your tires makes a difference... a heavy tire is worse then a heavy rim since there is more weight on the out side of the wheel.. the further out the weight the more sprung weight...

Light wheels and tires also improves the performance of your suspension... and will reduce torque steer under acceleration...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

chimmike said:


> so that's $245/wheel?


Yes... we have wheel and tire packages avialble too...

PM me for info on those...

include an address for shipping... 
local pickup available...

Ill get together with my co-workers and see how they feel about a special forum price... list is about $300 per wheel...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Try to stay away from Cast wheels.. they are generally heavier... best is a forged wheel... but they are more expensive...

5Zigen FNO1R's are a light weight cast wheel.. but cost as much as some forged wheels... plus cast wheels are not as strong...

VOLK RACING & RACING HART are some of the more popular wheels we carry... as well as Enkei...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and the most expensive too


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

that is true... but... highest quality and just darn beautiful!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Yes... we have wheel and tire packages avialble too...
> 
> PM me for info on those...
> 
> ...


A forum price would be nice. I know i'm in the market for new rims...

What are the best low profile tires...like 18s and how much do they typically run?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

best low profile tires would be IMHO BF Goodrich KDW's...

depends on the tire size / profile and width...


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> best low profile tires would be IMHO BF Goodrich KDW's...
> 
> depends on the tire size / profile and width...


I have 17x7 like 245/45 and i think the last number is 17 or i could be completely wrong, don't remember

Is there such things as cheap light good rims? What can I get for say...$700...


----------

